

2011 Seed Financing Survey - Median Valuation Caps $7.5mm - cfield
http://www.fenwick.com/publications/6.12.3.asp?vid=2&WT.mc_id=2011.SEED_BK_email

======
yurylifshits
Remember that 4M$ valuation line that lead to Angelgate?
<http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/05/the-4-million-line/>

Either angels have learned how to make money on higher valuations or we will
see a lot of losses in angel investments.

